# A very scary photo



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

Not mine. This is one of my son in law's photos







He is very versatile.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1163180729186.24988.1517880760&type=1&theater


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Creepy but it must be a just a large bird.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

Could be a wedgetail eagle.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

What a great shot!  Is he a professional photographer?


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2015)

How did he get a picture of my late mother-in-law in her prime?


----------



## ndynt (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful shot...


----------

